

Graphycalc - 3d graphing calculator - sr3d
http://www.graphycalc.com/

======
akjetma
After spinning around for awhile, I forgot which axis was which. It's very
pretty though and definitely useful for a visual learner like myself. It's
annoying (to say the least) how long it takes to render a single frame of a 3D
graph on a TI-89, and I often find myself spending time trying to imagine
spinning around a graph rather than actually waiting for it to render every
time I change my point of reference.

